# need help!



## hoosier merv (Mar 22, 2009)

Need to build an arch 120 inches wide by 22 inches tall purpose is to cover the the arch top window and attach window treatment and curtains to the arch . This arch is to be mounted over the top of the window. Also the distance from the floor to the top of window 10 feet. Anyone have ideas or advice?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hoosier merv said:


> Need to build an arch 120 inches wide by 22 inches tall purpose is to cover the the arch top window and attach window treatment and curtains to the arch . This arch is to be mounted over the top of the window. Also the distance from the floor to the top of window 10 feet. Anyone have ideas or advice?



Is the opening already there? IOW, are you asking how to create the arch itself, or how to make one to fit the opening?


----------



## hoosier merv (Mar 22, 2009)

it is an arch window my job is to make an arch to cover the existing arch and project 7 inches . There will be swag window treatments attached to the arch and then curtains will be attached to the underneath side .


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it a 22" rise? I can do the math and tell you your pivot point, you would first need to make a template to flush trim your piece with. A scrap ply or some mdf. There is a simple formula to figure this out if I had some better information....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another way is:*

To simply trace the arch that is already there on some 1/4 ply or cardboard and that would be the bottom arch. Trace that with a compass or dividers set to whatever height dimension you wish and scribe the upper arch to match. I am assuming you will attach the new arch on the wall surface above the existing arch and have it project the 7" into the room. If you create a "new arch" with math or other construction it may not match your existing one exactly, since that one may be not quite "perfect" to the mathematical one.:thumbsup: Just a thought, bill


----------

